# BESSIE HEIGHTS MARSH ALL I CAUGHT WAS ONE. LOOK! 28" TROUT.



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

WATER WAS NASTY. THREW EVERYTHING I HAD. CUT A MULLET UP AND CAUGHT ONE FISH. A 28" TROUT. WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT IT. THIS IS MY BIGGEST. PIC DOESN'T DO IT JUSTICE. I HAD A 25" AIR FILTER WHEN I GOT HOME TO LAY IT ON THE FLOOR. I MEASURED IT WITH A YARD STICK.


----------

